# Folder shortcuts on home screens?



## zombiebot (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm looking for a file explorer that offers widget shortcuts to folders like documents, bluetooth transfers, or downloads.

I get tired of opening up root explorer, going to SD card, finding the correct folder, and opening it. Is there anything that offers shortcuts???


----------



## peter733 (Oct 6, 2011)

zombiebot said:


> I'm looking for a file explorer that offers widget shortcuts to folders like documents, bluetooth transfers, or downloads.
> 
> I get tired of opening up root explorer, going to SD card, finding the correct folder, and opening it. Is there anything that offers shortcuts???


i use Linda File Manager to create shortcuts and put them on the desktop. I can uninstall it later and the shortcut stays. I didn't actually uninstall it. It's quite good but I use DFM Dual File Manager for my daily file tasks.


----------

